# Cutest Pictures Ever



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

Hands down.  

http://www.nbcchicago.com/enjoy-this/Zoo_Babies.html


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 1, 2009)

Not a single otter.....


----------



## Dass (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't agree, and I'm leaving it at that.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Not a single otter.....


Oops, sorry about wrong forum.  I keep forgetting this links forum is here.

If it makes you feel better, baby otters are also adorable :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 1, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Not a single otter.....



Yo, Irre! If there ain't any otters there, then what are these things? Fuzzy, wuzzy water rats?

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii231/adelio_altomar/BabyOtter3.jpg
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii231/adelio_altomar/BabyOtter2.jpg
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii231/adelio_altomar/BabyOtter1.jpg


And I cain't find any 'coons or 'roos! 

And wallaby's don't count as kangaroos! :evil:
I am disappoint.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, otters are way cuter.



Adelio Altomar said:


> And I cain't find any 'coons or 'roos!
> 
> And wallaby's don't count as kangaroos! :evil:
> I am disappoint.


 
http://www.guzer.com/pictures/baby_kangaroo.jpg
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/04/23/article-1172964-049C6DBD000005DC-542_468x321.jpg
http://kecute.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/baby-raccoon.jpg
http://media.photobucket.com/image/raccoons%20baby/shantmarie/Goodone.jpg

Not many "cute" Kangaroos out there. You're right.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 2, 2009)

being overwhelmed by cuteness factor!


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 2, 2009)

I like how 2% of the voters were furious about cute zoo animals and 3% were sad.


----------



## Elessara (Oct 2, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Not a single otter.....


 
Yes there are... o_0...

"Two Asian small-clawed river otter pups nuzzle together at SeaWorld San Diego. The 5-week old male and female pups were born on Feb. 7 to first-time parents Leo and Giselle."



Adelio Altomar said:


> And I cain't find any 'coons or 'roos!


 
"Two young kangaroos look out of a mother kangaroo's pouch at the small zoo of Gettorf, northern Germany, on Friday, April 3, 2009. The mother kangaroo belongs to the tammar-wallaby species, the zoo officials said."

They're there too.

EDIT:
There's like 3 or 4 of each of those critters.
No 'coons though.

OMG the ocelot babies were so freaking adorable!!!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 2, 2009)

Awww!

The fennecs were sooooo cute!
And the lion in the box xD


----------



## Elessara (Oct 2, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> And the lion in the box xD


 
_*Shove*_

lol


----------



## Skittle (Oct 2, 2009)

THE CUUUUUTE!


----------



## Wreth (Oct 2, 2009)

THE FENNEC FOXES OMG SO MANY ENDORPHINS


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

Needs more rats.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/featured_pets/Critters/Darla/BabyAndMom_.jpg
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t124/kirokiro_album/Ratboxing.jpg
http://fangybunny.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/baby-hooded-rat.jpg
http://a7.vox.com/6a00c22523e12d8e1d01101805ab67860f-500pi
http://rattitude.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/who-me.jpg
http://fc08.deviantart.com/files/f/2007/120/0/7/Widdle_baby_rat_by_LilTina.jpg
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c180/SeemoreBilleh/Cute_Rat.jpg
http://www.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/tdomf/72364/Rat teddy bear-500x384.jpg
http://izismile.com/img/img2/20090205/cute_rats_000.jpg
http://media.lunch.com/d/d7/206496.png?2

I'll stop there.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 2, 2009)

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/cabbit-photoshopped.jpg?t=1254532623


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 2, 2009)

Dawww...


----------

